# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Bờ tây nước Mỹ (Mùng 1 Tết)

## dulichthegioi

Giá: 65.500.000 đ
Khởi hành: 19/02
Thời gian đi: 8 ngày 7 đêm
Phương tiện: Hàng không
Điện thoại hỗ trợ :Frown: 08) 39.141414 - Ext: 315
Chat: fiditour.touronline3


Hoa Kỳ - quốc gia đa văn hóa, nơi sinh sống của nhiều nhóm dân cư đa dạng về chủng tộc, truyền thống và giá trị. Nhịp sống năng động của đất nước quy tụ nhân tài, nhiều cảnh quan phong phú và các điểm giải trí quy mô hoành tráng bậc nhất là điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho du khách khắp nơi. Chuyến du lich bờ Tây Hoa Kỳ mà Fiditour giới thiệu cùng Quý khách du lich sẽ giúp bạn khám phá nhiều điều thú vị. Bạn sẽ thật sự hài lòng khi mang về cho chính mình hay người thân những sản phẩm thẩm mỹ và chất lượng cao tại thị trường mua sắm tốt nhất này.

LỊCH BAY THAM KHẢO :
1BR392    SGN - TPE    12:45     17:00
2BR18      TPE – SFO    19:50     14:50
3UA518    SFO – LAS    11:50     13:22
4BR1         LAX – TPE    23:05     05:35 (+1)
5BR395    TPE – SGN    07:20     09:50


http://www.fiditour.com/upload/lette...15/out2015.jpg

Ngày 01: TP.HCM – SAN FRANCISCO
Quý khách tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất HDV cong ty du lich Fiditour đón đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, quá cảnh tại sân bay Taipei (Đài Loan). Tiếp tục bay đi San Francisco, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.
Đến San Francisco, Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Mỹ. Ăn tối. Về khach san nhận phòng. Tự do dạo phố.

Ngày 02: DU LICH SAN FRANCISCO CITY TOUR
Ăn sáng. Đoàn tham quan thành phố San Francisco:
• Du thuyền trên Vịnh San Francisco ( Bay Cruise)
• Golden Gate Bridge (Cầu Cổng Vàng) - cây cầu bắt ngang qua vịnh San Francisco, một trong những biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
Ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
• Quảng trường Union Square
• Khu phố Trung Hoa.
•    Đường hoa Lombard – được thiết kế ngoằn nghèo để giảm đi độ nguy hiểm do dốc nghiêng 27o của con phố Lombard.
• Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại lớn của thành phố.
Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Las Vegas.
Đến Las Vegas, về nhận phòng khach san nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham quan dạo phố.

Ngày 03: LAS VEGAS CITY TOUR

Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Las Vegas - kinh đô ánh sáng nổi tiếng thế giới :
• Đập nước nhân tạo Hoover Dam - chiêm ngưỡng toàn bộ quang cảnh dòng sông Colorado huyền thoại và hẻm Núi Đen lớn nổi tiếng
• Venitian Bellagio, Ceasar Palace rực rỡ và hoành tráng trên Đại lộ chính Las Vegas Strip
• Casino Paris với tháp Eiffel, đường phố Paris và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan :
• Mua sắm tại trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ Premium outlet nổi tiếng với đầy đủ các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá cực rẻ: Tommy, Polo, Adidas, Burberry, Nine West, Samsonite, Bally, BCBG, v.v….
Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá về đêm.

Ngày 04: LAS VEGAS – LITTLE SAI GON – LOS ANGELES
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi Los Angeles (5 tiếng đi xe)
Ăn trưa. Quý khách tiếp tục :
• Mua sắm tại Barstow Outlet - trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ
Tiếp tục đi Los Angles, tham quan:
• Khu thương mại Little Sai Gon – khu thương mại đầu tiên của người Việt tại Mỹ.
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn Huntington Beach (hoặc tương đương) nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 05: LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO
Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi San Diego tham quan :
• Thành phố cổ Old Town - thành phố có lịch sử trên 120 năm với kiến trúc Tây Ban Nha, đã từng thuộc về người Mexico trước khi trở thành một phần của tiểu bang California của Mỹ.
• Công viên Balboa
• Vườn Nhật Bản
• Tòa Thị chính
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
• Bên ngoài chiến hạm USS Midway - chiến hạm đã từng phục vụ trong cuộc chiến tại Việt Nam.
• Cầu Coronado - bắc ngang eo biển San Diego sang hòn đảo Coronado
• Hotel Coronado hơn 100 tuổi được xây dựng hoàn toàn bằng gỗ, là resort đầu tiên trên thế giới.
Đoàn khởi hành về Los Angeles. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 06: LOS ANGELES CITY TOUR
Ăn sáng. Khởi hành tham quan thành phố Los Angeles – Thành phố Thiên thần:
• Universal Studios Hollywood – tham gia các màn kỹ xảo điện ảnh hiện đại nhất của các bộ phim danh tiếng như Công viên kỷ Jura (Jurasic Park); Trở về từ tương lai (Back To The Future); Ngày tận thế (Terminator II); Thủy giới (Water World); Xác ướp Ai Cập (The Mummy).
Mua sắm tại khu vực Citywalk – bên ngoài phim trường Hollywood.
Ăn trưa. Tham quan:
• Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard, nơi in tên các tài tử nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin, Michael Jackson,…
• Nhà hát Chinese Mann- nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử điện ảnh nổi tiếng.
• Nhà hát Kodak- nơi hằng năm diễn ra Lễ trao giải thưởng điện ảnh danh giá Oscar.
• Đại lộ hoàng hôn Sunset Boulevard.
• Đồi Beverly Hill: nơi ở của giới nghệ sĩ Mỹ nổi tiếng và giàu có.
Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay về Việt Nam.

Ngày 07: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI (ĐÀI LOAN)
Ăn sáng, đoàn tự do.
Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay trở về Việt Nam, quá cảnh tại sân bay Taipei (Đài Loan).
Riêng với du khách ở lại thăm thân thì tự túc chi phí di chuyển.

Ngày 08: TAIPEI (ĐÀI LOAN) - TP.HCM
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại. 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
127-129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1
Chat: fiditour.touronline3
ĐT: (08) 39.141414 - Ext: 315

----------

